# So hard to adopt a dog



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

Hello all,

I am looking for some advice. After loosing by beloved staffie after 11years, I felt it was time to adopt a dog.

I filled out a ridiculous 72 questioned application form and was refused as one question I answered, I would like the dog to be on a lead initially, and eventually allow off the lead once the dog has learnt recall.

I have owned dogs all my life, I always kept my dogs on a lead as I know the bad rep this breed receives. I walk my dogs on a very quiet area, where you hardly bump into people let alone dogs, and if anyone is ever there we change direction. 

I then tried to contact the rescue to explain my situation and plead my case, and if the dog has to be in a lead forever then so be it, surely it’s a better life than in kennels which he is currently suffering as does not like the kennel environment.

I have a huge garden, that is very secure with huge fences, cctv and the dog would come to work with me everyday, I have the finances, home and love to offer a dog. unfortunately they just do not want to hear it, once it’s a no, it’s a no, it’s not even worth a 10 minute phone call for the sake of a dogs life.

however, I was not giving up, i read reviews and was so shocked to find that fantastic homes, with people who have over 21 years experience are being refused left right and centre. So I started emailing everyone I can that volunteers for this rescue to find out what the situation is and apparently caused quite a stir as no one can understand why I can’t have this dog. Then one of the volunteers secretly contacted me and proceeded to tell me that the chair man of the rescue is extremely strict as dogs she has rehomed in the past have died, in freak accidents and it breaks her heart every time. So basically the chair man is emotionally too unstable to be running this charity, she is refusing to rehome dogs because there is a chance a freak accident can happen and they could die while not in care and she thinks they are better off stuck in prison kennels where she can keep them safe!! She even tells some people they are aggressive just to put them off. They have basically told me to fill out the application form in another name and lie and there might be a chance I can get him out.

surely this is not good practice, there motto is adopt don’t shop but people who are dealing with her are being completely put off and end up buying a puppy. 

Is there anything I can do, I want this investigating as it’s just not right, she has so many dogs just trapped on the chance a dog in years time may die for whatever reason. Is there anyone I can report this to who may be able to help.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Basically then
You've been told no
And are now having a temper tantrum about it
Why not try another rescue?
There's a plethora of staffie x in any rescue you want to stick a pin in
But no
You MUST, and WILL, have this dog at any cost, to the dog, the rescue or yourself, including repeating unsubstantiated gossip and rumours, and colluding with a volunteer, to get the dog under false pretenses
Rescues say no for many reasons
Get over it and move on


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Why not just go to another rescue?


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

It is no longer just about this one dog, it is that I feel for all the other dogs not getting a fair chance at life because of one persons emotional issues, I just feel somebody else may be better in charge to make the correct decisions for the welfare of these dogs.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

Lurcherlad said:


> Why not just go to another rescue?


This may sound daft to everyone else but for some reason that I can't explain, I am massively drawn to this dog, I believe I found him for a reason. But it is no longer about this one dog, it is to give all the others a fair chance at a good life.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> Basically then
> You've been told no
> And are now having a temper tantrum about it
> Why not try another rescue?
> ...


It is no longer just about this one dog, it is that I feel for all the other dogs not getting a fair chance at life because of one persons emotional issues, I just feel somebody else may be better in charge to make the correct decisions for the welfare of these dogs.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> Basically then
> You've been told no
> And are now having a temper tantrum about it
> Why not try another rescue?
> ...


So the dog is better off stuck in kennels for the rest of its life? I haven't said I am going to lie to get the dog but when a volunteer at the rescue advises me to do this then something isn't right. It is about giving all the other dogs in her care a fair chance at a happy life. But no maybe your right, I should just get over it and buy a puppy?


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Teejay1990 said:


> This may sound daft to everyone else but for some reason that I can't explain, I am massively drawn to this dog, I believe I found him for a reason. But it is no longer about this one dog, it is to give all the others a fair chance at a good life.


If you really believe that the rescue is being mismanaged to the detriment of the animals (and assuming there is someone above the woman who you feel is acting inappropriately) maybe try contacting the top brass and make them aware of your concerns?


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Teejay1990 said:


> It is no longer just about this one dog, it is that I feel for all the other dogs not getting a fair chance at life because of one persons emotional issues, I just feel somebody else may be better in charge to make the correct decisions for the welfare of these dogs.


Unfortunately it does sometimes happen that those who work in rescue succumb to MH issues that cause problems. 
It also happens that those rejected by rescue over analyze the rejection and come up with reasons why the rescue is in the wrong.

I have no opinion on this situation as we are obviously hearing only one side of the story. I'm sure the rescue's version would differ at least slightly.

At the end of the day there are staffies galore in rescue. I would simply go to another rescue. And frankly if you feel those in rescue are not doing a good job of it, why not get involved yourself? Volunteer at a rescue and see what difference you can make


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

Is it the dog in question that has to be kept on a lead or or is it all their dogs? Ive not heard of that rule before.
As has been said, try another rescue .


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Teejay1990 said:


> Then one of the volunteers secretly contacted me and proceeded to tell me that the chair man of the rescue is extremely strict as dogs she has rehomed in the past have died, in freak accidents and it breaks her heart every time. So basically the chair man is emotionally too unstable to be running this charity, she is refusing to rehome dogs because there is a chance a freak accident can happen and they could die while not in care and she thinks they are better off stuck in prison kennels where she can keep them safe!! She even tells some people they are aggressive just to put them off.


This sounds either made up or highly exaggerated to be honest. Not saying you're the one doing it, could be the disgruntled volunteer but yeah, this is all suspect. Both you and the person who _secretly _contacted you need to get over yourselves, you're not investigating for Panorama.



Teejay1990 said:


> I should just get over it and buy a puppy?


Complete false equivalence. A handy excuse for people who were probably going to just buy a puppy anyway.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Teejay1990 said:


> But no maybe your right, I should just get over it and buy a puppy?


Woah! woah! woah!
Not once did I say that
So don't go putting words, where you have no business to
I said to move on, not give up
To be fair if I was owner/chairperson, I'd no longer take or listen to your calls, they probably get loads of people, when told
"this dog is not for you"
Come up with a million and one reasons why it is for them, the rescue just don't know it
Accept the dog is not going to become yours, for whatever the reason and stop spreading malicious gossip and rumour
Act like an adult for goodness sake


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Just gonna throw these out there. 
I know personally of one case where a woman who started out rescuing dogs turned in to a hoarder and ended up having all the dogs taken, charged with animal cruelty, it was bad... 

I also know personally of two cases where acquaintances when to a rescue, were refused, and these acquaintances went on to social medial to disparage the rescues that had rejected them. One was rejected because her last two dogs had died after being hit by cars. She kept the dogs outside, didn't have a fenced yard, and the dogs kept escaping the too-small pen she kept them in. The rescue said she would not be a good candidate. She went on to social media talking about how she's offering these dogs a good home and that the rescue is rejecting her for no reason. She did eventually get a dog from a BYB. The dog was hit by a car. Survived. This time. 

Another acquaintance got a dog from a rescue, and against recommendations, on the first day let the dog off leash on a walk. The dog took off and got lost. Massive hunt for dog, social media involved, rescue involved, dog was finally found, returned to new owners, again reminded to keep the dog leashed until a relationship and recall is established. 
Less than a week later, the dog is lost again. Again all over social media, help us find our dog. This time the rescue found him and decided to keep him. Acquaintance was outraged that the rescue 'stole' her dog. Goes on social media badmouthing said rescue saying they would rather the dog rot in kennels than have a good home. 

So yeah....


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

kimthecat said:


> Is it the dog in question that has to be kept on a lead or or is it all their dogs? Ive not heard of that rule before.
> As has been said, try another rescue .


All dogs have to be kept on a lead from this rescue, which I totally understand the reasoning behind this but it is not the law.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

Smolmaus said:


> This sounds either made up or highly exaggerated to be honest. Not saying you're the one doing it, could be the disgruntled volunteer but yeah, this is all suspect. Both you and the person who _secretly _contacted you need to get over yourselves, you're not investigating for Panorama.
> 
> Complete false equivalence. A handy excuse for people who were probably going to just buy a puppy anyway.


how is this a false equivalence when atleast 30 reviewers state that the rescue put them off so much that they ended up buying a puppy as it was easier than having to jump through unrealistic hoops. These people have so many more years experience than myself and have rescued dogs their whole lives but apparently that is irrelevant. No your right I'm not panorama, just a member of the public who is a little conferences some injustice might be happening and I'm clearly not the only one.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> Woah! woah! woah!
> Not once did I say that
> So don't go putting words, where you have no business to
> I said to move on, not give up
> ...


Im not spreading any rumours or gossip, have I write the name of the charity anywhere? I'm just a member of the public who is a little concerned that something fishy may be going on. I was not accepted on one question that I would like to teach the dog recall to eventually let him off the lead, the rest of the application was all perfect. So I just thought it may be worth a 10 minute phone call with myself for the sake of a dogs life. 
This is the first time I have ever posted on a forum like this, I thought it may be a good place to just ask some advice but clearly not when people like you are on your high horse with bad attitude.

It's not like what I'm suggesting has never happened before, we have all read ghost stories! And when their own volunteers have concerns but don't feel they are able to do anything about it in fear of being kicked out, I wanted to try and help, you never know what is happening behind closed doors.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Teejay1990 said:


> how is this a false equivalence when atleast 30 reviewers state that the rescue put them off so much that they ended up buying a puppy as it was easier than having to jump through unrealistic hoops. These people have so many more years experience than myself and have rescued dogs their whole lives but apparently that is irrelevant. No your right I'm not panorama, just a member of the public who is a little conferences some injustice might be happening and I'm clearly not the only one.


To have a bad experience with *one* rescue and then to jump to purchasing a puppy instead is not a logical progression of events. It's like trying to buy a car from one dealership, getting messed around and then deciding to steal a hot air balloon instead.

Sounds like something you'd say if you wanted to find the most hurtful criticism of a rescue centre to post on social media for the maximum level of outrage.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Teejay1990 said:


> how is this a false equivalence when atleast 30 reviewers state that the rescue put them off so much that they ended up buying a puppy as it was easier than having to jump through unrealistic hoops. These people have so many more years experience than myself and have rescued dogs their whole lives but apparently that is irrelevant. No your right I'm not panorama, just a member of the public who is a little conferences some injustice might be happening and I'm clearly not the only one.


If the rescue has a lot of negative reviews, probably best to go with another rescue no?


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> Just gonna throw these out there.
> I know personally of one case where a woman who started out rescuing dogs turned in to a hoarder and ended up having all the dogs taken, charged with animal cruelty, it was bad...
> 
> I also know personally of two cases where acquaintances when to a rescue, were refused, and these acquaintances went on to social medial to disparage the rescues that had rejected them. One was rejected because her last two dogs had died after being hit by cars. She kept the dogs outside, didn't have a fenced yard, and the dogs kept escaping the too-small pen she kept them in. The rescue said she would not be a good candidate. She went on to social media talking about how she's offering these dogs a good home and that the rescue is rejecting her for no reason. She did eventually get a dog from a BYB. The dog was hit by a car. Survived. This time.
> ...


exactly that is my only concern, it has happened in the past at other rescues I just wanted to see if there is anything I could do just to make sure the dogs welfare is in the best interest and it is not just some crazy lady keeping them all to herself.

I haven't mentioned the name of the charity and I have not slated the rescue on any social media or reviews, I was just concerned when I read other people's reviews because there was so many. So I just thought it may be worth someone looking into it to make sure the dogs welfare is coming first.

I also want to point out that apparently my application was all perfect, I purely failed on one question that I would like to teach the dog recall and eventually let him off the lead. I just thought surely it would be worth a 10 minute phone call and if the dog has to be on a lead forever then so be it, at least he would have a happy, loving home, rather than stressed in a kennels where he is really suffering and loosing weight after 6 months.

I know some people just don't have common sense and let dogs off where it isn't secure or don't have a secure garden etc. I am not one of those people, I know exactly what dogs are capable of and that freak accidents can happen, my dog's are my life and I would never risk theirs. I've also owned beagles that are known for picking up a scent and disappearing so I learnt this the hard way when I was younger to never risk this again. I also had an escape artist staffy so my garden is now like a fortress, no one can get in or out.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Teejay1990 said:


> you never know what is happening behind closed doors.


Right, you literally don't have a clue. You're saying the chairman has PTSD, is acting irrationally, is keeping dogs *imprisoned, *you're sneaking around with some "whistleblower" and you're acting as though if you don't get this one dog you want then it's somehow never going to find a good home or be happy? That no dog here will ever be happy? And now you're hinting at conspiracy and who knows what else.

What in the name of God are you doing? Please catch a grip. Find another rescue.

Saying that, if you give off the same vibes in person as you're doing right now I wouldn't give you the time of day never mind a dog.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Teejay1990 said:


> how is this a false equivalence when atleast 30 reviewers state that the rescue put them off so much that they ended up buying a puppy as it was easier than having to jump through unrealistic hoops. These people have so many more years experience than myself and have rescued dogs their whole lives but apparently that is irrelevant. No your right I'm not panorama, just a member of the public who is a little conferences some injustice might be happening and I'm clearly not the only one.


we only have your anecdotal 'evidence' in regard to that, for example, 30 reviews out of how many? 30? 300? 3000? 3000000??
no 'real' evidence
Ive had rescue dogs and fostered dogs and pups for best part of 40 years, everything from mastiffs to chihuahuas, Id still expect no preferential treatment and to have to 'jump through hoops' as you put it, if and when I want another dog from rescue and to be turned down if the rescuers in question think the dog wouldnt be a good fit
and yes, many people with many years experience, end up buying a puppy, simply because it IS easier, and even, in some cases, cheaper
but then that depends on whether your picky about your animals breeding
to me, any 'breeder' that has puppies ready to view and go, are not worth their salt and certainly not worth my hard earned money, especially as all Id be buying is a lifetime of misery, either for my pup or the 100s of pups and mums that are bred, and kept, in horrific circumstances, to enable the
I want it and I want it now
society, that this world has become


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

Smolmaus said:


> To have a bad experience with *one* rescue and then to jump to purchasing a puppy instead is not a logical progression of events. It's like trying to buy a car from one dealership, getting messed around and then deciding to steal a hot air balloon instead.
> 
> Sounds like something you'd say if you wanted to find the most hurtful criticism of a rescue centre to post on social media for the maximum level of outrage.


no it is nothing like that at all, it's like wanting to be a car from a dealership being messed around so you go to another dealership instead. But this isn't a car, it's a dog and why should that dog suffer because one lady is emotionally unstable to make the decisions.

when the motto is adopt don't shop and so many reviews state this rescue put them off then the motto is not working. At the end of the day it is easier to buy a puppy then rehome one, so maybe this needs looking into and there won't be so many dogs stuck in kennels all over the country.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> If the rescue has a lot of negative reviews, probably best to go with another rescue no?


Yes maybe it is best to go to another rescue, I just wanted to see if there is anything I could do to make sure the dogs welfare is coming first.


----------



## O2.0 (May 23, 2018)

Teejay1990 said:


> exactly that is my only concern, it has happened in the past at other rescues I just wanted to see if there is anything I could do just to make sure the dogs welfare is in the best interest and it is not just some crazy lady keeping them all to herself.
> 
> I haven't mentioned the name of the charity and I have not slated the rescue on any social media or reviews, I was just concerned when I read other people's reviews because there was so many. So I just thought it may be worth someone looking into it to make sure the dogs welfare is coming first.


If you have reason to believe that the dogs in the care of this rescue are being mistreated or neglected the place to report that is with the relevant authorities, not on a pet forum where none of us can do a thing about it.



Teejay1990 said:


> I also want to point out that apparently my application was all perfect, I purely failed on one question that I would like to teach the dog recall and eventually let him off the lead. I just thought surely it would be worth a 10 minute phone call and if the dog has to be on a lead forever then so be it, at least he would have a happy, loving home, rather than stressed in a kennels where he is really suffering and loosing weight after 6 months.


You may indeed be a fabulous home for a dog, but at the end of the day, this rescue doesn't owe you a dog, not this one, not any one. It's not like there is a shortage of rescue staffies out there.

There are other approaches too. Have you considered offering your services to this rescue as a volunteer dog walker? This may accomplish both improving the dog's condition, and the rescue gets to know you better and feel better about making an exception for you.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Teejay1990 said:


> no it is nothing like that at all, it's like wanting to be a car from a dealership being messed around so you go to another dealership instead. But this isn't a car, it's a dog and why should that dog suffer because one lady is emotionally unstable to make the decisions.
> 
> when the motto is adopt don't shop and so many reviews state this rescue put them off then the motto is not working. At the end of the day it is easier to buy a puppy then rehome one, so maybe this needs looking into and there won't be so many dogs stuck in kennels all over the country.


No, if you go to another rescue that is the logical thing to do (what you're being advised). To buy a puppy instead is actually changing your own code of ethics. If you're so easily driven to such a huge turnaround I have to think you actually weren't that dedicated to "adopt don't shop" in the first place. Which is why I think it's nonsense.

No evidence she is unstable. Certainly no evidence that dogs are suffering. You are inventing a fantasy.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

Smolmaus said:


> Right, you literally don't have a clue. You're saying the chairman has PTSD, is acting irrationally, is keeping dogs *imprisoned, *you're sneaking around with some "whistleblower" and you're acting as though if you don't get this one dog you want then it's somehow never going to find a good home or be happy? That no dog here will ever be happy? And now you're hinting at conspiracy and who knows what else.
> 
> What in the name of God are you doing? Please catch a grip. Find another rescue.
> 
> Saying that, if you give off the same vibes in person as you're doing right now I wouldn't give you the time of day never mind a dog.


My vibes? Have you read your replies, you sound like a lovely lady.

I don't know the chair woman at all, I have been told by different people who work with her that, she would rather keep the dogs to herself as rehoming them risks them not being safe as they are no longer in her care and that sometimes she tells people they are vicious just to put them off when they are not. And when the same dogs are being paraded over social media for months and not finding homes when they are all perfectly good dogs and there is perfectly good homes waiting for them, something might not be right.

I just thought there might be someone I can express my concerns to who will check the rescue and make sure the dogs welfare welfare is coming first. When things like the example below has previously happened:
"I know personally of one case where a woman who started out rescuing dogs turned in to a hoarder and ended up having all the dogs taken, charged with animal cruelty, it was bad..."

surely it is just worth a little visit.

I have accepted there is no way I am getting this dog, I was just a little concerned but never mind I will forget all about this and let's just hope this isn't happening because we live in a world with such perfect people and bad things don't happen eh!

you clearly have nothing better to do than look for posts on this forum at 3am to abuse!


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Teejay1990 said:


> My vibes? Have you read your replies, you sound like a lovely lady.
> 
> I don't know the chair woman at all, I have been told by different people who work with her that, she would rather keep the dogs to herself as rehoming them risks them not being safe as they are no longer in her care and that sometimes she tells people they are vicious just to put them off when they are not. And when the same dogs are being paraded over social media for months and not finding homes when they are all perfectly good dogs and there is perfectly good homes waiting for them, something might not be right.
> 
> ...


I don't have to be lovely to you, stranger on the internet. When I'm not talking to narcissistic fantasists I'm nicer.

Also it's not 3am here. Go to bed and keep your dreams of heroically rescuing these poor abused dogs from a hoarder where they should be, in your head.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

O2.0 said:


> If you have reason to believe that the dogs in the care of this rescue are being mistreated or neglected the place to report that is with the relevant authorities, not on a pet forum where none of us can do a thing about it.
> 
> You may indeed be a fabulous home for a dog, but at the end of the day, this rescue doesn't owe you a dog, not this one, not any one. It's not like there is a shortage of rescue staffies out there.
> 
> There are other approaches too. Have you considered offering your services to this rescue as a volunteer dog walker? This may accomplish both improving the dog's condition, and the rescue gets to know you better and feel better about making an exception for you.


I posted on here as I thought someone may have advice on where to report it too as I honestly don't know who to report it to.

I accept I am not going to get this dog and by no means do I think they owe me a dog, it's just sometimes people do just leave it at that, I just want to make sure everything is ok that's all, all it takes is someone suspicion to cause a fuss for it to be investigated and that's when you do find out 
Something is wrong or right. Like the first story you said where it has happened before, I just want to check this isn't happening.

I would volunteer all day but unfortunately I live too far away from this rescue.

many way I think after my post on here I'm going to leave it as clearly bad things don't happen in our world, let's just hope the dogs are all ok


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

Smolmaus said:


> No, if you go to another rescue that is the logical thing to do (what you're being advised). To buy a puppy instead is actually changing your own code of ethics. If you're so easily driven to such a huge turnaround I have to think you actually weren't that dedicated to "adopt don't shop" in the first place. Which is why I think it's nonsense.
> 
> No evidence she is unstable. Certainly no evidence that dogs are suffering. You are inventing a fantasy.


i deffinately do not want a puppy, this is just what other reviews have said. Surely me posting on here on not just giving up at no because I want to let the dog off the lead in future, just shows my dedication to rehome.

yes it may be a fantasy, I've read lots of bad reviews, keep seeing the same dogs over and over again being plastered all over social media, I wanted to just make sure it is just fantasy and not a reality. But apparently we all live in a perfect world where things don't happen like this, so I will just keep telling myself about this and not worry about the digs welfare.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

Smolmaus said:


> I don't have to be lovely to you, stranger on the internet. When I'm not talking to narcissistic fantasists I'm nicer.
> 
> Also it's not 3am here. Go to bed and keep your dreams of heroically rescuing these poor abused dogs from a hoarder where they should be, in your head.


No you don't have to be nice to me at all, but why be a complete arsehole? Just no need, a little helpful advice was all I was looking for. 
I will never express my concerns for anything again, let's hope the world is as nice as you think it is.


----------



## Smolmaus (Oct 3, 2019)

Teejay1990 said:


> No you don't have to be nice to me at all, but why be a complete arsehole? Just no need, a little helpful advice was all I was looking for.
> I will never express my concerns for anything again, let's hope the world is as nice as you think it is.


I still actually think "catch a grip of yourself" is the correct advice for you, so that's what I said.

Fairly arse-holey to start insinuating someone is mentally ill and abusive because she wouldn't give you a dog tho. Pots and kettles my friend.


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

mrs phas said:


> we only have your anecdotal 'evidence' in regard to that, for example, 30 reviews out of how many? 30? 300? 3000? 3000000??
> no 'real' evidence
> Ive had rescue dogs and fostered dogs and pups for best part of 40 years, everything from mastiffs to chihuahuas, Id still expect no preferential treatment and to have to 'jump through hoops' as you put it, if and when I want another dog from rescue and to be turned down if the rescuers in question think the dog wouldnt be a good fit
> and yes, many people with many years experience, end up buying a puppy, simply because it IS easier, and even, in some cases, cheaper
> ...


It was 30 negative reviews just in the past two months.

just to ask you a question which I just would like a normal answer?

do you think it's fair that they told me my application is perfect but I can't have the dog just because I wanted to let it off the lead in the future?

just asking as I don't know if it is a rule that all rescues have, that all dogs have to be kept on a lead for life?


----------



## Teejay1990 (Dec 5, 2019)

Smolmaus said:


> I still actually think "catch a grip of yourself" is the correct advice for you, so that's what I said.
> 
> Fairly arse-holey to start insinuating someone is mentally ill and abusive because she wouldn't give you a dog tho. Pots and kettles my friend.


Nope not saying she is mentally ill or abusing them, just is she emotionally stable enough for the job. I know I couldn't do the job because I would probably want to keep them all to myself and safe with me but that just isn't fair on the dog's.


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Teejay1990 said:


> Yes maybe it is best to go to another rescue, I just wanted to see if there is anything I could do to make sure the dogs welfare is coming first.


There really is not much, if anything, you can do about this particular dog.

If the Manager of this Shelter is reluctant to let dogs go because she feels they're safer in kennels, it would be extremely difficult, if not impossible, to prove.

If I were you, I would chalk it up to experience and look elsewhere. There are so many unwanted Staffies desperate for a home, you will be doing whatever dog you take a huge favour.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

There is no need for personal insults. Closing this thread


----------

